
One-rotor drone is equal parts awkward-looking and adorable - Shivetya
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/06/one-rotor-drone-is-equal-parts-awkward-looking-and-adorable/?utm_source=gravitytx-exchange-fromAOLtoengadget&ncid=gravitytx-fromAOLtoengadget&cps=gravity_7543_-802879577801734660
======
rdtsc
10 years ago or so heard of a similar concept -- a drone which would rotate
and the idea was that its center of gravity was outside of its body, and due
to persistence of vision it would be very hard to spot.

[http://veratech.aero/phantom.html](http://veratech.aero/phantom.html)

There was only a patent and a demo page (above), haven't heard much since
then.

